# Searching for Sports Jersey Shadow box Frame Plans



## slick225 (Dec 9, 2008)

I in search of plans for a Sports Jersey Shadow box frame similar to the one in the link I've provided below.

Jersey Display Cases, Football Jersey Case, Basketball Jersey Displays, Baseball jersey show cases

Hoping to give it as a christmas gift but I must hurry :yes:


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't have spefic plans but have made a lot of shadow boxes and willing to talk you through the process. Email me at [email protected].


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

They give the size on that link. It should be easy
to draw up a set of plans from that.
The glass is the special thing, as well as not using
oil base products inside the box.

I think you can get a stick on UV sheet to go on
the inside of the glass???


----------

